

Experimenting with sweet.js macros - int3
http://jezng.com/2012/11/experimenting-with-sweet-js-macros/

======
int3
For those who don't know what sweet.js is: It's a macro system for Javascript,
designed by the folks at Mozilla. With any luck it'll pave the way for macros
in post-ES6.

